# Belkin wireless G Notebook Network card (does not detect)



## ZioX (Jan 19, 2008)

*Belkin wireless G Notebook Network card (Zero Config not working)*

hi there i am on work experience and i have a task of getting this card to work:










the information i have is: 
'' Wireless Zero Config Not Working for wireless...''


when i plug in the card, it is detected.
the laptop model is NEC Versa M350/FM350

i am currently trying the drivers and thinking of other soloutions but i made this topic just incase anyone does know what the problem is, 


Edit: i typed services.msi and went on the zero config and it is set on Automatic.

if you can contribute, Thank You. =D


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Model numbers are much more useful that pictures, please supply the model number of that one, as well as the version and patch level of Windows you're using.


----------

